# HKS Drag R33



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Spotted it sitting in the garage at HKS...










More info on my blog (link below)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I don't suppose thats the HKS drag 180sx next to it is it?

Rob


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like a retired old car left to die in a corner. Somehow a very sad mood in that picture...like saying "You are now called old iron, but thanks for what you've done so far, bye"


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I don't suppose thats the HKS drag 180sx next to it is it?
> 
> Rob


I just saw a DVD today (High Performance Imports 2) with a section on the HKS factory. Apparently the 180SX has run 7.1 and is trying to go even quicker.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

would look great on my drive!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

i remember that car on my playstation grand turismo, i think a cheat unlocks it, its the vivid paint job on it, no wonder it wouldn't turn corners


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I don't suppose thats the HKS drag 180sx next to it is it?
> 
> Rob


I wonder if its the legenday mkiii supra drag car!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

JBNR32 said:


> I wonder if its the legenday mkiii supra drag car!


no that was outside with no engine


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

ahh.

HKS DRAG SUPRA


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

DCD said:


> no that was outside with no engine



for real ?

They must be upto something.







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Psychic_GTR (Jul 24, 2008)

the beast is sleeping (**,)


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

thats weired thought it was in new zealand...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

boostdead33 said:


> thats weired thought it was in new zealand...


It was, months ago for a challenge against heat treatments which ended up being a scam.

Right to the very end we were told the race was on when in fact the NZ guys knew damn well the car wasn't ready to race and there was no driver, so the car sat on display at the meeting.

Guys had come from Aussie and other countries to see the race, they were not happy I tell ya.


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah apparently the engine wasn't in good order and chassis problems?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Politics I think. Someone upset someone who then said get f*^ked the car is now for display only.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Politics I think. Someone upset someone who then said get f*^ked the car is now for display only.


Thats pretty much the way I understand it, though it was all said and done well before everyone knew. They DID have a driver lined up (Andre Simon who tunes the Heat Treatments GTR), and I don't think that was do with it.

Speaking of Heat Treatments and R33s, here's an old video from back in the early days of "Import" drag racing in NZ. Would have been late 90s from memory - before HKS were doing 7s. 137mph trapspeeds is quite hearty back then 

Reece McGregor's R33 GTR vs. a 750cc Motorbike


----------

